# 1860s Maritime Solicitors - Botterell, Roche & Temperley



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

I have completed my research into the family connection
between the The Temperley Shipping Company and John
Ridley Temperley (associate of Louis Brennan) as well as
the designer of The Temperley Transporter.
I am left with the fact of a team of Maritime Solicitors from
Sunderland, formed in the 1860s. Still around today, by all
accounts, they were certainly well in action in the 1920s.
They opened offices in Newcastle around 1880.
Name of Botterell, Roche and Temperley. The present day
firm of Sinclair Roche & Temperley, I think has descended
from that firm, itself formed in 1934.
Please can anyone point me to their present head office, 
or any history of the firm, or its members?
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Raymond,
There maybe a lead here.
http://www.a2a.org.uk/search/do***e...A2A_com.xsl&keyword=temperley&properties=0601
Tyne and Wear archives seem to have some references but their website is running slow and I cannot get to the records. I suggest you try later
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/archon/searches/locresult_details.asp?LR=183

regards
Roger


----------



## ketley22 (Nov 7, 2004)

*Temperley*

Raymond
It seems as if Sunderland & London offices were just Botterell & Roche whereas the Newcastle office was under Botterell & Roche & Temperley 
Directors
J D Botterell
W M Roche
H Temperley
J Wallace
Address F Exchange Buildings King Street Newcastle 

This was in 1901 from a letter I have

Clive


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Thank you Roger ... seems they have a glitch on A2A, cannot find
anything relating to Botterell Roche & Temperley, However I did
find something of great interest and that is the accounts of William
Temperley merchant of Hexham.
I will be writing again to Colin Boyd of Tyne & Wear, tomorrow, we
have a continuing exchange. To have found the connection between
this Temperley family and the Brennan Torpedo and the Transporter
has been quite a realisation.

Thank you as well, Clive, this will open more doors for research.

Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Raymond,
In 2002 Stephenson Harwood and Sinclair Roche & Temperley combined to form an enlarged international firm, bringing Sinclair Roche & Temperley's Shanghai office into association with Stephenson Harwood 

In 2004 Sinclair Roche & Temperley's Shanghai office changes its name to Stephenson Harwood Shanghai Representative office. 

All in all this suggests that your initial point of contact would now be:
Stephenson Harwood
One, St Paul's Churchyard
London
EC4M 8SH
United Kingdom

Telephone + 44 (0)20 7329 4422
Fax + 44 (0)20 7329 7100
[email protected]


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

This is extraordinary, despite my convictions that there could be no connection, as the firm originated in Sunderland, Henry Temperley 
was born in Hexham. He is connected. I can progress further now.
All Best, Raymond


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Thank you Mark .. I have been searching the net, and got such a jumble
of information that I frankly gave up, even more confused than usual !!
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

As an aside, in 1895, Robert Temperley wrote a guide to the Merchant Shipping Act of 1894. It is still updated periodically and should be regarded as the Bible for maritime law, if you can find a copy in a library, it makes fascinating reading. Many moons ago our maritime lawyers won an impossible case for us by finding an obscure precedent buried deep in Mr.Temperley's notes.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Not exactly an aside, Robert was one of the brothers I am researching.
I was unaware that the book was still in use. Thanks for that.
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## Nicholas A (Aug 15, 2020)

treeve said:


> I have completed my research into the family connection
> between the The Temperley Shipping Company and John
> Ridley Temperley (associate of Louis Brennan) as well as
> the designer of The Temperley Transporter.
> ...


Botterell & Roche in London merged with Norton Rowe in the 1960s, to form Norton Rose Botterell £ Roche. The form went through various other mergers and is now known as Norton Rose Fulbright.

In Newcastle it merged with Ingledew, to form Igledew Botterell Roche & Pybus. That firm merged in the 1990s with Eversheds. It then went through various other mergers and is now called Eversheds Sutherlands.

Dont know about any connection with Sinclair Roche & Temperley.


----------



## Pilot mac (Jun 28, 2005)

I had occasion to use the services of Norton Rose Botterell and Roche in a P&I club matter. This was in 1980's and they were based in City of London. They are now styled as Norton Rose Fulbright and are global.

regards
Dave


----------

